# The Enigma DVD by Paul Vunak



## Eru IlÃºvatar (Feb 15, 2009)

Anybody has it? Can you tell me if it's worth $200?


----------



## arnisador (Feb 15, 2009)

He has some fantastic training material--lots of good ideas for making things functional. Still, $200 is a lot of  money!


----------



## Eru IlÃºvatar (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes, I completely agree, thus my dilemma :/


----------



## dungeonworks (Feb 15, 2009)

I recently watched one of his older videos and really liked it.  He has a good talent for teaching through the tv screen and is honest and upfront about things that cannot be taught on video.  How many DVD's come with his new set???


----------



## Eru IlÃºvatar (Feb 15, 2009)

Well, the thing is that this Engima DVD is sopposed to contain *all* the material found in all of his other 100(or so) DVDs. Thus making Enigma a video collection of what the guy has done/found out until now.


----------



## punisher73 (Feb 15, 2009)

Eru Ilúvatar;1123540 said:
			
		

> Well, the thing is that this Engima DVD is sopposed to contain *all* the material found in all of his other 100(or so) DVDs. Thus making Enigma a video collection of what the guy has done/found out until now.


 
I have watched the 2 DVD set.  It is NOT a complelation in that it is the complete PFS series that he has put out before.  What the enigma dvd is, is a barebones set of tactics that are quick and easy to learn.  If you bought his first PFS series you would have all the same things and more as on the set.  It consists of straightblast to close, elbows, knees and headbutts in close.  Then if you go to the ground, how to bite.  It also goes over 6 of his favorite traps and flow drills for those.

I would say that it is NOT worth $200.  You would be better spending it on the whole PFS series and get more tools if you had that much to spend.


----------



## skinters (Feb 15, 2009)

whats this gotta to with wingchun m8 ?


----------



## Eru IlÃºvatar (Feb 15, 2009)

Nothing much I'm afraid. If you want, you can look at it as something that might improve the way you apply your WC. One of the things the guy studies is WC tho. It depends on the perspective but one could see quite a lot of WC in what he does. I'm sorry if something bothers you.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 15, 2009)

skinters said:


> whats this gotta to with wingchun?



It heavily influenced JKD, and he retains many aspects of WC in his material, including a heavy emphasis o the straight blast.


----------



## skinters (Feb 15, 2009)

Eru Ilúvatar;1123588 said:
			
		

> Nothing much I'm afraid. If you want, you can look at it as something that might improve the way you apply your WC. One of the things the guy studies is WC tho. It depends on the perspective but one could see quite a lot of WC in what he does. I'm sorry if something bothers you.



nothing bothers me m8 its just things have got a bit confusing around here what with all the love that was spread around with the bjj thing,im like scrutinising every post to make sure its in place,and maybe makes a bit of sense. 

no big deal.


----------



## unladylikedefnse (Jun 6, 2011)

$200 is a lot of money but Paul Vunak covers a lot of material. I think it's worth it. He compiled his life's work into that DVD and it's so cool to see how to learn the ultimate formula to win any fight.



			
				Eru Ilúvatar;1123491 said:
			
		

> Anybody has it? Can you tell me if it's worth $200?


----------



## Eric_H (Jun 6, 2011)

unladylikedefnse said:


> learn the ultimate formula to win any fight



Lolllllzzzz


----------



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (Jun 7, 2011)

interesting ...  But apparently the guy's a very good martial artist.


----------



## punisher73 (Jun 7, 2011)

unladylikedefnse said:


> $200 is a lot of money but Paul Vunak covers a lot of material. I think it's worth it. He compiled his life's work into that DVD and it's so cool to see *how to learn the ultimate formula to win any fight*.


 
Yep, drill the heck out of your basics techniques and know how to apply them.  Then, when that doesn't work you know how to implement your backup tools and those you have drilled the heck out of as well.

There is no "formula" that will work for every fight.


----------



## zepedawingchun (Jun 7, 2011)

Eru Ilúvatar;1123588 said:
			
		

> Nothing much I'm afraid. If you want, you can look at it as something that might improve the way you apply your WC. One of the things the guy studies is WC tho. It depends on the perspective but one could see quite a lot of WC in what he does. I'm sorry if something bothers you.


 
Who is he studying or studied Wing Chun with?  Never heard that before.  If it's through someone teaching JKD, I wouldn't necessarily call it Wing Chun.  I've met several JKD people claiming to know Wing Chun only to find they got it from another JKD person, with a lot of the system missing.  I wouldn't call that studying Wing Chun.


----------



## tenzen (Jun 7, 2011)

Nope not wing chun at all. Has some elements but that's about it. I don't think very many or if any jkd guys actually learned all that wc has to offer. If they did they wouldn't need jkd. Imho.


----------



## chain punch (Jun 8, 2011)

The real secret of course is that there is no secret formula.  Only what works.  To discover that is to have been in those situations many many times.  Thankfully I have not but do have the benefit of others.  Primarily my own teacher (Martin Workman) with whom I train every week and other teachers (Geoff Thompson) from whom I seek inspiration and honesty.  The truth is that in the chaos of street combat, pre-emption and hitting hard are the most significantly effective tools you need. 

I like Vunak's material for it is honest, messy and painful.  Yes it is expensive but quality material is quality material.  If I had the cash I would pay that for life saving information.  I would rather be taught 6 things well and in-depth knowing they have been battle tested rather than 600 things superficially because some master thinks I should learn it because it is part of his system or method.

Once we know and accept that pre-emption and hitting ********** hard are keys to successful survival we can get on with learning our martial art.

Perhaps Vunak may not have the best looking wing chun or the deepest knowledge of our art but the core of his system is a concept at the core of ours.  Hitting hard and fast with committed aggression.  Whilst a tad nervous of his marketing machine, it is hard to argue against those institutions who have sought him out for their training of their personnel.

How many of us here have had to face the horrors of street violence and thus tested what we have learnt?  I have not but choose to follow those that have.  I know what they teach works and I am happy to pay for that knowledge.


----------



## chain punch (Jun 8, 2011)

tenzen said:


> Nope not wing chun at all. Has some elements but that's about it. I don't think very many or if any jkd guys actually learned all that wc has to offer. If they did they wouldn't need jkd. Imho.



Tenzen, a supercilious attitude to wc over other arts is needless.  As you know it is the man that makes the system not the system that makes the man.  The best (only) street fighter I know is a grappler by martial arts choice: BJJ and submission wrestling.  Yet in the street he has never gone to the floor and insists on 2 techniques only.  Right cross, head-butt with a healthy dose of primal aggression.  He has survived or 'won' all of his street fights using these alone. 

I have no desire to street fight.  My desire is to defend myself.  Apologies if I have veered off topic.

Be proud that a martial artist as esteemed as Vunak is taking elements from out art.  I feel complimented by it.

Paul


----------



## El_Nastro (Jun 16, 2011)

I like Paul Vunak. He does good stuff.

But $200?

A couple points:

-Youtube. (it's free)

-Practice. A lot of what Vunak does is born from his years and years of practice. So just do what he did - practice a lot & you'll figure it out for yourself. 

Again, I like Vunak, & have gained a couple insights from watching his stuff, but honestly it would have done me just as much good to have spent that time practicing. So I wouldn't spend $200.00 on a Vunak vid.


----------



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (Jun 23, 2011)

Found an interesting video about paul vunak talking about some aspects of fighting.


----------



## vigeoro (Mar 3, 2017)

I have The Enigma. Well worth the $100. 

How does the Enigma compare to his JEET KUNE DO FOR REAL COMBAT 5-disk series?


----------



## Buka (Mar 4, 2017)

vigeoro said:


> I have The Enigma. Well worth the $100.
> 
> How does the Enigma compare to his JEET KUNE DO FOR REAL COMBAT 5-disk series?



I don't know anything about either. But welcome to MartialTalk, vigeoro.


----------



## vigeoro (Mar 4, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 4, 2017)

vigeoro said:


> Thank you.



Welcome along. JKD, a platform what works for you. Irrespective of art, what works.


----------



## Steve (Mar 4, 2017)

Ah, never mind.   It's spam.


----------



## vigeoro (Apr 7, 2017)

JKD The Enigma: Well worth the $100. It is a barebones intro/compilation of his life's work. In many ways, it is almost like training live with him in that he covers much the same material; that I say from experience. 

In TE he stresses that ideally you want the footwork and distance management of the boxer, the interceptions, destructions, and reflexes of Kali, the trappings and straight blast of Wing Chung and Sprinting, the terminations of Muay Thai's elbows, knees and headbutts, the cat-like reflexes and attributes of Kali and Escrima (defanging of the snake) and the keypoints knowledge of Gracie Jiu Jitsu blended intelligently with KinoMuTai.

That is it in a nutshell.

I am of 2 minds when he says that TE makes his previous videos obsolete: Yes I agree that TE is a streamlined version of his previous work: It is purely the down and dirty techniques that will win you an ugly street fight. What I like about his previous work though is that much of it is spent in developing attributes.

In a sense I have adopted and modified much of his philosophy to suit my needs: I train Karate for fitness, balance, coordination, aerobics, strength, and attribute development; Gracie Jiu Jitsu for the brain and familiarization with ground fighting, and JKD The Enigma for self-defense.

I highly recommend you practice TE prior to training with Mr Vunak if you so choose to train with him one-on-one. For me both were money well spent

Cheers.


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 28, 2017)

I like watching Paul on YouTube. He has some interesting ideas, but I would not plunk down $200.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 28, 2017)

I was given this copy a while back for participating in a JKD demonstration. I don't know how much this goes for, but it's well worth whatever Paul is asking.


----------

